# Looking for LSE between the ages of 20 and 30. Let's discover duality together. ;)



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

I am pretty sure I'm an EII despite what some people say about me being IEI. *cough* I'm looking for an LSE to be chat buddies. Let's figure out "duality." Most of my friends are gamma NTs and of little help in figuring out my life issues or even making me smile unless I'm in the mood to humor them.

I've never known an LSE who wasn't old enough to be my parent. I'll temper your Te-rage and listen while you rant if you'll put up with my mood swings. What do you say?


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

ningyo said:


> I am pretty sure I'm an EII despite what some people say about me being IEI. *cough* I'm looking for an LSE to be chat buddies. Let's figure out "duality."


You are not doing it right.



> I've never known an LSE who wasn't old enough to be my parent. I'll temper your Te-rage and listen while you rant if you'll put up with my mood swings. What do you say?


You already sound like not an EII. Which means considering the prevalence of individuals who erroneously decide they are LSEs but are really beta STs, you may actually be doing it right, except for all of the measly life-experience reasons why you are not.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

if she's not EII she'll discover it in the process -- that would be one way for her to make sure of her type


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@ningyo o.o aren't Se doms the ones who are assertive, willful doers and all that? Te rage? What is that? I think you are confusing SLE with LSE. SLE is the dual of IEI, LSE the dual of EII.



> LSEs are essentially pragmatic and hands-on individuals. They often focus directly on the task in front of them and can perform detailed and tireless work. They are usually solution-oriented and have a natural propensity to proactively engage others on a common project. They are naturally proactive and can without difficulty take charge of a project to ensure that their brand of detailed and high-quality work is implemented. They may become restless when they have no work to focus themselves on.
> 
> LSEs typically have a formal, straightforward, and businesslike communication style. They can expend a great deal of effort speaking of work-related or practically-minded topics. They may freely engage in discussions about current news events, health information, sports, comparisons of products and services, or a myriad of other readily available topics. LSEs may seek to disseminate comprehensive and accurate factual information to others and value the information they garner from others as well. They may see themselves as teachers or guides to a world of facts and practical methods, and can provide a thorough, comprehensive, and interactively didactic treatment of their topics of expertise or interest. Their factual and eminently realistic mode of conversation can come across as overly dry, dull, and mundane to less pragmatic and grounded individuals.
> 
> ...


*o.o these are detail orientated, hard working, reliable, practical & routinized people who prefer a chill & comfortable, safe lifestyle & lots of work. ^^ no Te rage. Its like stability incarnate lol.*










I know one, she is extroverted but can sit for 9 hours straight doing accounting work, detailed number crunching that makes me fall asllep. I'd kill myself if I'd have to do what she does with pleasure. My brain can't handle doing detailed steady work...it makes me fall asleep and shut down.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

FreeBeer said:


> @_ningyo_ o.o aren't Se doms the ones who are assertive, willful doers and all that? Te rage? What is that? I think you are confusing SLE with LSE. SLE is the dual of IEI, LSE the dual of EII.


^


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

LSEs are assertive in their own manner (quasi-identicals share many traits).
The stereotypical LSE is described as manager or businessman like figure. Such a person absolutely has to be assertive and aggressive - otherwise how are they going to make their employees work? how are they going to exact, demand, manage, direct others? 

LSE 8s are actually very direct, assertive people.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< the funny thing is that I as someone who is typed as IEI would most likely break his SLE dual's nose, pin him to the wall and with finger to the face threaten the fuck out of him, or just grin violently and tell such a person to simply fuck off already. :\ I really hate anyone in authority who is pushy, people like that set me off. My response to critical detail focused people is mostly "Who cares!? :\ fuck your details! -.- don't bore me plz, i don't care for your criticisms."

I always get into this "LISTEN HERE! If you know whats good for you..:| shut the fuck up before I snap!" mode when dealing with pushy controlling ppl. 

*This leads me to believe that dual pairs don't really work out?* I don't see how I can get along with someone like that since I have problems with authority and tend to be highly rebellions and impulsive myself.

I take pride in being uncontrollable, but considerate, fair, diplomatic and nice, all round good guy  with very good self control, just in case someone thinks I'm some kind of out of control violent asshole.


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> LSEs are assertive in their own manner (quasi-identicals share many traits).
> The stereotypical LSE is described as manager or businessman like figure. Such a person absolutely has to be assertive and aggressive - otherwise how are they going to make their employees work? how are they going to exact, demand, manage, direct others?
> 
> LSE 8s are actually very direct, assertive people.


in my opinion, everything you have said in this post is wrong, and represent bad stereotypes about LSEs that are quite unlike how LSEs are. rather, LSEs in the classical literature are portrayed as placid and habitually "leisurely" (while energetic).


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Would you guys consider it believable that I am an LSE? I got a whole bunch of Te rage right here.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

St Vual said:


> Would you guys consider it believable that I am an LSE? I got a whole bunch of Te rage right here.


Which I am sure you will be happy to express via a typed list of grievances, complete with bullet points and italics where necessary.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

I recommend you meeting sites with Jungian type in profiles. I suppose MBT should to have such, ESTJ is LSE there. Dudes from that sites like to chat.


----------

